# I have a US driver's license but want to (maybe) get a UK one.... Confused!



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm moving to the UK in three weeks and thought I possibly may want to get a UK driver's license. I just renewed my license here in the US and it doesn't expire until 2015. My question (if anyone knows) is.... If I were to get a UK license, do I have to forfeit my US license? Or would I be able to have both? Furthermore, if I were to get a license there, would I have to take a driving test or do they just swap it out? I know driving in the UK is NOT going to be easy over there, but just thought I should maybe be legal just in case we rented a car and my husband couldn't/didn't want to drive. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been looking into this, too. And I know for a fact that you absolutely cannot switch out a US license. Because each state has different guidelines, no other countries want to make agreements to transfer a license. So you'll have to take the complete UK driving test. However, you do get a year to drive on your US license, and I'm fairly certain you can get a UK provisional license during that time. And while in your first year, you won't need L plates and will be allowed to drive on motorways. But if you don't pass your test during that time, you'll have to follow all the guidelines of native provisional drivers (L plates, having someone with you in the car, no motorway driving). So I'd say to get a provisional license and take some lessons to help you adjust to UK driving. I know that I'm a bit nervous about the narrowness of the roads, insane ways people park cars, and roundabouts (especially on multi-lane roads).

My situation's a bit different from yours, because I also have a valid Japanese license, and I can automatically transfer that over. In that case, I'll have to surrender my Japanese license. Unfortunately, I don't know if that's the case for an American one. I have a feeling it might not be, since you can't transfer it.

Oh, and FYI, the UK specifies on your license if you are able to drive a manual car. If you want the option of driving one, be sure to take the manual test. I can only drive an automatic at this time, so if anyone happens to know what the process is to add manual driving options, I'd really appreciate any info. As far as I can tell, I'd have to take the test in its entirety. I really don't want to take the written, hazard perception, or car parts tests if I don't need to.

I hope this helps you some!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> I've been looking into this, too. And I know for a fact that you absolutely cannot switch out a US license. Because each state has different guidelines, no other countries want to make agreements to transfer a license. So you'll have to take the complete UK driving test. However, you do get a year to drive on your US license, and I'm fairly certain you can get a UK provisional license during that time. And while in your first year, you won't need L plates and will be allowed to drive on motorways. But if you don't pass your test during that time, you'll have to follow all the guidelines of native provisional drivers (L plates, having someone with you in the car, no motorway driving). So I'd say to get a provisional license and take some lessons to help you adjust to UK driving. I know that I'm a bit nervous about the narrowness of the roads, insane ways people park cars, and roundabouts (especially on multi-lane roads).
> 
> My situation's a bit different from yours, because I also have a valid Japanese license, and I can automatically transfer that over. In that case, I'll have to surrender my Japanese license. Unfortunately, I don't know if that's the case for an American one. I have a feeling it might not be, since you can't transfer it.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that info! If that's the case, I will just keep my US license. Lol. I do not feel comfortable driving there, and I don't think that's going to change any time soon. Haha. Besides, I haven't had a driving test since I was 19. There is no way I would pass with someone next to me grading me. I'm nervous just being the PASSENGER in London.... Hopefully someone else will come along and fill in the blanks.... But thanks again for that insight.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently got my UK license. I had to apply for a provisional license which was just applying via the mail (post) and sending in a photo of myself taken in one of those passport photo booths. 

When the time came, I had to take a theory driving test which you must pass and then once you pass, you may apply for a practical driving test. 

I had been driving in the US for over 15 years but failed my first practical test and I had even taken driving lessons! I passed the second time. It's not cheap to pay for each of these tests and licenses but if you're going to be doing any driving after your first year, you'll need one.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Starla, for the information. You and modzy have been a huge help.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you take it a couple of times until you finally pass? Or is there like a certain number of practical tests you can take until you keep failing and they tell you to give it up? Lol I am scared to get my uk driver's license in the future but I really want to!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KayKay said:


> Can you take it a couple of times until you finally pass? Or is there like a certain number of practical tests you can take until you keep failing and they tell you to give it up? Lol I am scared to get my uk driver's license in the future but I really want to!


No limit to how many times you can fail, but tests aren't exactly cheap (£62 or £75 evenings and weekends, plus the cost of hiring a car from your driving school) so make sure you prepare properly, with a competent driving instructor with whom you get on well. Your next practical test after a fail must be at least 10 working days away, but in practice most test centres have a waiting list of 4-6 weeks. You may get one sooner if there's a cancellation and you can take one at short notice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

KayKay said:


> Can you take it a couple of times until you finally pass? Or is there like a certain number of practical tests you can take until you keep failing and they tell you to give it up? Lol I am scared to get my uk driver's license in the future but I really want to!


Actually, it's pretty common to fail the test the first time through. No disgrace - and if you should study real hard and pass on the first time, you'll be a real superstar!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, it's pretty common to fail the test the first time through. No disgrace - and if you should study real hard and pass on the first time, you'll be a real superstar!
> Cheers,
> Bev


In my circle of friends and family, of about 12 people who have taken tests in recent years, only one passed first time, a couple passed on their second, and the rest variously between 3 and 6.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol oh okay cool..I obviously am not in the Uk yet but have high hopes I will be soon so I want to be prepared . But yeah I would definitely practice very hard..I passed my test first time here, but because driving is different there it makes me nervous ..Oh well, practice makes perfect


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Y'all are scaring me. Lol I'm going to be a ball of nerves!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

KayKay said:


> Lol oh okay cool..I obviously am not in the Uk yet but have high hopes I will be soon so I want to be prepared . But yeah I would definitely practice very hard..I passed my test first time here, but because driving is different there it makes me nervous ..Oh well, practice makes perfect


Big question here: do you drive a manual shift car? That's the normal standard here. If you can't, you'll get a license that restricts you to driving an automatic shift car. Almost makes it worthwhile taking driving lessons your first year over here. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Big question here: do you drive a manual shift car? That's the normal standard here. If you can't, you'll get a license that restricts you to driving an automatic shift car. Almost makes it worthwhile taking driving lessons your first year over here.
> Cheers,
> Bev


And the stick shifter is backwards! Lol. I think I'm going to stick to automatic. It's going to be hard enough.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> And the stick shifter is backwards! Lol. I think I'm going to stick to automatic. It's going to be hard enough.


The thing is, there are far fewer automatic cars in UK, and if you are to rent one anywhere in Europe, automatic always comes at a premium (typically 50% more), and usually only available on larger, more expensive models. So while learning manual shift requires efforts, it's worth your while to do so.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> The thing is, there are far fewer automatic cars in UK, and if you are to rent one anywhere in Europe, automatic always comes at a premium (typically 50% more), and usually only available on larger, more expensive models. So while learning manual shift requires efforts, it's worth your while to do so.


Wow that's good to know. It took me forever to learn manual here. :-( 

I always said I felt liberated not having a vehicle. I think I will just stick with the tube. Haha.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

Be sure to master reversing around a corner, parallel parking, reversing into a parking space, when stopping on a hill, use your handbrake. These are all things a good driving instructor ought to help you with.

It's true, from the people I've talked to, not many pass on their first time! 

When you are ready to schedule or re-schedule a test, check daily for available appointments. Sometimes people make cancellations and if you're quick enough, you can get in there.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> And the stick shifter is backwards! Lol. I think I'm going to stick to automatic. It's going to be hard enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


*It's actually not backwards, so don't worry. The stick shift (and the gears) are in the exact same spot as in a left-side driven car. It's just that you have to learn to use your left hand to shift....that's really the only difference. Honestly, it really isn't as hard as you think, so don't panic. I am sure you would do just fine. *


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Starla and Izzysmum! I'm already nervous. Haha. Good to know most don't pass their first time. I would just hate doing that fee twice. Ugh. Oh well 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Starla (Oct 13, 2007)

Learning to drive on the other side of the car is a bit awkward at first but you get used to it, believe me. I hadn't driven a manual for a few years but my husband's car is a manual so I had no choice but to re-learn. Again, you get used to it, it'll be fine. It's just like with anything new; practice lots and you'll be fine! If you drove well enough to pass your driving test in the US, you can do it again in the UK (the fees are the worst of it, really).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Starla said:


> Learning to drive on the other side of the car is a bit awkward at first but you get used to it, believe me. I hadn't driven a manual for a few years but my husband's car is a manual so I had no choice but to re-learn. Again, you get used to it, it'll be fine. It's just like with anything new; practice lots and you'll be fine! If you drove well enough to pass your driving test in the US, you can do it again in the UK (the fees are the worst of it, really).


If you are an experienced driver, driving in a RH drive car is no problem. I learnt to drive in UK and have driven rental cars all over Continental Europe and in the US, and it takes me around 10 min to get used to the controls and re-orient myself on the road in a LH drive car. 
Taking a UK car and driving on the continent is a bit different, but takes me no longer than 30 min to drill myself to drive on the right. After that it becomes automatic. A passenger is a help when emerging from junctions and overtaking (passing). 
As for passing UK driving tests, the theory part is done on a PC and provided you've done your homework, it shouldn't present problems. The practical test is quite demanding, and they expect you to do some strange things you aren't used to, like not crossing hands when turning the steering wheel but feeding through your hands, expectation about when to look into the mirror (often) and when to shift down (you mustn't coast in neutral more than absolutely necessary). But your instructor will remind you, and you can get driving manuals and online help. And UK Highway Code is a bit different from what you are used to.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you are an experienced driver, driving in a RH drive car is no problem. I learnt to drive in UK and have driven rental cars all over Continental Europe and in the US, and it takes me around 10 min to get used to the controls and re-orient myself on the road in a LH drive car.
> Taking a UK car and driving on the continent is a bit different, but takes me no longer than 30 min to drill myself to drive on the right. After that it becomes automatic. A passenger is a help when emerging from junctions and overtaking (passing).
> As for passing UK driving tests, the theory part is done on a PC and provided you've done your homework, it shouldn't present problems. The practical test is quite demanding, and they expect you to do some strange things you aren't used to, like not crossing hands when turning the steering wheel but feeding through your hands, expectation about when to look into the mirror (often) and when to shift down (you mustn't coast in neutral more than absolutely necessary). But your instructor will remind you, and you can get driving manuals and online help. And UK Highway Code is a bit different from what you are used to.


Thanks Joppa! What about the emergency brake (known as a handbrake in the UK)? My friend from London was telling me that they're taught to use it. Often. And always. Even when just applying it for a stop? I've been taught only to use it when you're on a hill! In San Francisco usually. (Haha.) I wonder if that's a big part of the test as well? That will definitely be hard to get used to if that's the norm?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A big part of getting used to driving on the "other" side of the road is simply driving a car where you are sitting on the other side of the car to do the driving! I would think it is much more difficult to drive a left hand drive car in the UK or a right hand drive car on the Continent.

As long as there are other cars on the road, and you're sitting on the right side of the car it's really not too difficult. The year I lived in the UK, the only times I ran into difficulty was when I was the only car on the road, so there were no obvious "visual cues" about which lane to drive in (especially when turning).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> Thanks Joppa! What about the emergency brake (known as a handbrake in the UK)? My friend from London was telling me that they're taught to use it. Often. And always. Even when just applying it for a stop? I've been taught only to use it when you're on a hill! In San Francisco usually. (Haha.) I wonder if that's a big part of the test as well? That will definitely be hard to get used to if that's the norm?


Handbrake is used quite often, and almost always when coming to a stop, at traffic lights or a STOP sign. Not using it is a minor fault (you can have up to 15 of those on test and still pass). But when you fail to use the handbrake and the car starts to roll back and hit something (like a kerb) or is about to hit the car behind and the examiner has to use dual-control brakes, it can be considered a major fault and an instant fail, as you are losing control of the car.
That's why you have to have plenty of lessons with an instructor to get thoroughly familiar with driving techniques demanded by the test. Often an experienced driver from another country is so used to different techniques that it takes a while to get used to what is required and stick to it.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Handbrake is used quite often, and almost always when coming to a stop, at traffic lights or a STOP sign. Not using it is a minor fault (you can have up to 15 of those on test and still pass). But when you fail to use the handbrake and the car starts to roll back and hit something (like a kerb) or is about to hit the car behind and the examiner has to use dual-control brakes, it can be considered a major fault and an instant fail, as you are losing control of the car.
> That's why you have to have plenty of lessons with an instructor to get thoroughly familiar with driving techniques demanded by the test. Often an experienced driver from another country is so used to different techniques that it takes a while to get used to what is required and stick to it.


Awesome advice. Thanks again. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

